# For Sale: Lot of Chaos Metal Miniatures + Misc Miniatures



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, I am located in St. Louis, MO, USA. Would prefer to keep this sale local, and arrange a FTF at a local gaming store.

The lot would include the following, all un-assembled but some open:

3 Chaos Obliterators
Chaos Terminator with Reaper Cannon
Chaos Terminator Champion
CSM Sorceror
2 Raptors with Heavy Weapons
4 Chaos Space Marines
CSM Champion

+12 other various metal miniatures, I know there is a Terminator with Assault cannon, 2 Dark Angel SM's, Grey Knight with heavy Weapon, and some others.

All told, it would be 25 miniatures. I am asking for $100 OBO.

Thank you


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

Will now ship to anywhere in the US. Offer the same as above plus shipping.


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

$80 OBO, free shipping anywhere in the US


----------

